# Oktoberfest in Dubai..Is it real????



## angelkag (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, people!
Can anyone advise the places where Oktoberfest is celebrated with real drinks and authentic german food? Better in the area of Marina, Emirates hills...or closer...


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

angelkag said:


> Hi, people!
> Can anyone advise the places where Oktoberfest is celebrated with real drinks and authentic german food? Better in the area of Marina, Emirates hills...or closer...




Try Time Out Abu Dhabi


----------



## angelkag (Aug 13, 2008)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Try Time Out Abu Dhabi


Thanks, I was there and i wanted to hear where people go...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont think there is authentic much of anything here..... 

There are a number of places though that are celebrating. Go have a look at the thread in the dubai forum about a thursday meetup. I do believe the hotel bar place they are going to is suppose to be celebrating oktoberfest.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

LINK


----------

